# Gebäudeautomatisierung



## markuscps (13 Dezember 2009)

Hallo SPS-ler

ich würde meine Wohnung gerne etwas vernetzen aber so wenig wie möglich Kabel verlegen. 
Ein Panel ist vorhanden nur welche Steuerung soll ich nutzen, welche Stellglieder für Heizung/Rolladen/Licht...? 

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit EnOcean Systemen und welche I/Os gibt es für die Funkübertragung.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2009)

Schau dir doch mal IP-Symcon an.
Ist zum einen eine hervorragende Basis für Homeautomation und zum anderen gibt es dort ein recht informatives Forum.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (13 Dezember 2009)

Denke EIN Thread reicht vollkommen, oder?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32264


----------

